# قناة الرجاء المسيحية القبطية



## محسن الأسيوطى (9 مايو 2010)

غدا الأثنين سيتم بدء ارسال قناة الرجاء على القمر الأمريكى glaxy19 بتردد12021 22000v 3/4وقريبا جدا على القمر الأوربى


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2010)

*مبروك*​


----------



## geegoo (10 مايو 2010)

*هل معروف القناة دي تابعة لايه ؟
أهلية أم كنسية ؟؟
جنسيتها ايه ؟؟
شكرا للخبر .*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2010)

قناة الرجاء المسيحية المصرية القبطية

هيكون دورها هو ايضاح صورة كاملة عن اقباط مصر للخارج

عشان كده فى تخوف منها هنا فى مصر انها تكون هتتكلنم عن الاضطهادات

وده على فكرة شئ اكيد انها هتتكلم عن الاضطهادات

القناة تحت اشراق القس مرقس العزيز المعروف بحماسه للقضية القبطية والاضطهادات

ولكنها لن تكون تابعة للكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية او للبابا شنودة

عشان متسببش مشاكل ليهم​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مايو 2010)

طب ما ينفعش نشوفها عالنت بما ان الاقمار دي ليست عندنا فليس عندنا سوي النايل سات


----------



## jesus_god_1 (10 مايو 2010)

*قناه الرجاء الجديده*

كيفية استقبال ترددات قناة الرجاء

في امريكا الشماليه وكندا

TV
transmission Service on Galaxy 19... See More
Transponder K17
Frequency:
12021
Polarity: Vertical
Symbol Rate: 22,000
FEC : ¾
Channel
Name: HOPE SAT TV
كيفية استقبال التردد لقناة الرجاء
فى الشرق 
الاوسط واروبا
على Hotbird
سوف يبدا الارسال فى الشرق الاوسط وأوربا
قريبا

البث المباشر على الانترنت لقناة الرجاء

http://hopesat.tv/A_Home.php


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: قناه الرجاء الجديده*

*شكرا على الخبر

ولستخدمها الرب يسوع لنشر نور المسيحية على ربوع مصرنا الحبيبة وأنقاظها من ظلمة الإسلام​*


----------



## samysad2008 (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا على اجمل خبر  ولربنا يجعلها قناة هادفة  لتعطينا رجاء وامل فى اصلاح  البلد ورفع المعاناة والظلم اللى احنا فية 000 ربنا يبارك فى هذة الخدمة  ويعوض تعب كل القائمين فى هذة القناة  :t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مايو 2010)

> طب ما ينفعش نشوفها عالنت بما ان الاقمار دي ليست عندنا فليس عندنا سوي النايل سات




اه ممكن​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2010)

مبروك
ليس خفى إلا و سيعرف و لا مكتوم إلا و سيعلن​


----------



## jesus_god_1 (11 مايو 2010)

ممكن نشوفها على النت بواسطه الموقع الألكترونى للقناه وهو 
http://hopesat.tv/A_Home.php


----------

